# black gost fish?



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

just visit my lfs and found. this beautiful fish. i wnt to know that cani keep it with my molly and sward tell?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What size of tank? A black ghost will get big and needs a minimum of 75 gal. I had one that was over 12 inches.


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for reply. mine is just 15g. so droped my idea to keep ghost fish.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep, what susan said. Also they love to hide so if you do end up getting a larger tank to get one make sure there is some sort of cave of pipe they can hide in. 

I say someone buy these for there 20g tank. I was sad for that poor fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Well done on asking and putting the fish needs first though.


----------

